# Lowrance bubbles problem



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a Lowrance LCX-111C-HD. The transducer is mounted between the outdrive and the trim tab. It works well when I am not moving but as soon as I start to motor I get a lot of interference and it is impossible to read. 

I have tried to move it up, down and level it to no avail. There is really no where to move it to. 

Any suggestions ??

See attached pictures. 

Thanks !!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Airmar B60 thruhull transducer or Airmar P79 shoot-thru the hull ducer. Do a search on OGF. There was a good discussion last year. On some hulls, a transom mount ducer just won't work.


----------

